# Bundesliga 2015/2016: date, calendario, partite, classifiche.



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

La La Fußball-Bundesliga, il massimo campionato tedesco, nell'edizione 2015-2016 inizierà il 14 agosto 2015.
Il Bayern, campione in carica, affronterà i vice-campioni del Wolfsburg alla seconda giornata, mentre all'ottava dovrà vedersela col Borussia Dortmund, che sotto la guida del nuovo tecnico Tuchel tenterà di rilanciarsi dopo la deludente scorsa stagione.

Le novità di questa nuova edizione sono il Darmstadt e l'Ingolstadt 04. Non è invece stato promosso i K, battuto nel play-off dall'Amburgo, 16° nella scorsa Bundesliga.

Ecco, di seguito, il calendario:

*1° turno (15-8-15/22-1-16)*
Bayern - Amburgo
Magonza - Ingolstadt
Darmstadt - Hannover
Augusta - Hertha
Werder - Schalke
Bayer - Hoffenheim
Bor Dortmund - M'Gladbach
Wolfsburg - Eintracht
Stoccarda - Colonia 

*2° turno (22-8-15/29-1-16)*
Hertha - Werder
Hannover - Bayer
Colonia - Wolfsburg
Hoffenheim - Bayern
Eintracht - Augusta
Schalke - Darmstadt
Amburgo - Stoccarda
Ingolstadt - Bor Dortmund
M'Gladbach - Magonza 

*3° turno (29-8-15/5-2-16)*
Wolfsburg - Schalke
Darmstadt - Hoffenheim
Colonia - Amburgo
Augusta - Ingolstadt
Magonza - Hannover
Stoccarda - Eintracht
Bayern - Bayer
Bor Dortmund - Hertha
Werder - M'Gladbach 

*4° turno (12-9-15/12-2-16)*
M'Gladbach - Amburgo
Ingolstadt - Wolfsburg
Hertha - Stoccarda
Hannover - Bor Dortmund
Bayer - Darmstadt
Bayern - Augusta
Eintracht - Colonia
Hoffenheim - Werder
Schalke - Magonza 

*5° turno (19-9-15/19-2-16)*
Magonza - Hoffenheim
Colonia - M'Gladbach
Werder - Ingolstadt
Darmstadt - Bayern
Wolfsburg - Hertha
Amburgo - Eintracht
Stoccarda - Schalke
Bor Dortmund - Bayer
Augusta - Hannover 

*6° turno (23-9-15/26-2-16)*
Ingolstadt - Amburgo
Bayern - Wolfsburg
Darmstadt - Werder
Hertha - Colonia
Hoffenheim - Bor Dortmund
M'Gladbach - Augusta
Hannover - Stoccarda
Schalke - Eintracht
Bayer - Magonza 

*7° turno (26-9-15/1-3-16)*
Colonia - Ingolstadt
Werder - Bayer
Magonza - Bayern
Augusta - Hoffenheim
Stoccarda - M'Gladbach
Wolfsburg - Hannover
Amburgo - Schalke
Eintracht - Hertha
Bor Dortmund - Darmstadt 

*8° turno (02-10-15/4-3-16)*
Hertha - Amburgo
Hoffenheim - Stoccarda
Ingolstadt - Eintracht
Darmstadt - Magonza
M'Gladbach - Wolfsburg
Hannover - Werder
Schalke - Colonia
Bayern - Bor Dortmund
Bayer - Augusta 

*9° turno (16-10-15/11-3-16)*
Eintracht - M'Gladbach
Colonia - Hannover
Magonza - Bor Dortmund
Werder - Bayern
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim
Augusta - Darmstadt
Amburgo - Bayer
Schalke - Hertha
Stoccarda - Ingolstadt 

*10° turno (23-10-15/18-3-16)*
Amburgo - Bayer 
Hannover - Eintracht 
Schalke - Augusta 
Bayern - Bor Dortmund 
M'Gladbach - Hoffenheim 
Stoccarda - Wolfsburg 
Magonza - Werder 
Colonia - Friburgo 
Paderborn - Hertha 

*11° turno (30-10-15/1-4-16)*
Werder - Bor Dortmund
Eintracht - Bayern
Colonia - Hoffenheim
Hertha - M'Gladbach
Augusta - Magonza
Stoccarda - Darmstadt
Wolfsburg - Bayer
Schalke - Ingolstadt
Amburgo - Hannover 

*12° turno (6-11-15/8-4-16)*
Hannover - Hertha
Hoffenheim - Eintracht
Magonza - Wolfsburg
Darmstadt - Amburgo
Augusta - Werder
M'Gladbach - Ingolstadt
Bor Dortmund - Schalke
Bayern - Stoccarda
Bayer - Colonia

*13° turno (20-11-15/15-4-16)*
Eintracht - Bayer
Colonia - Magonza
Hertha - Hoffenheim
Ingolstadt - Darmstadt
Stoccarda - Augusta
Amburgo - Bor Dortmund
M'Gladbach - Hannover
Schalke - Bayern
Wolfsburg - Werder 

*14° turno (27-11-15/22-4-16)*
Hannover - Ingolstadt
Hoffenheim - M'Gladbach
Magonza - Eintracht
Darmstadt - Colonia
Werder - Amburgo
Augusta - Wolfsburg
Bor Dortmund - Stoccarda
Bayern - Hertha
Bayer - Schalke 

*15° turno (4-12-15/29-4-16)*
Eintracht - Darmstadt
Colonia - Augusta
Hertha - Bayer
Ingolstadt - Hoffenheim
Stoccarda - Werder
Amburgo - Magonza
M'Gladbach - Bayern
Schalke - Hannover
Wolfsburg - Bor Dortmund 

*16° turno (11-12-15/7-5-16)*
Werder - Colonia
Hoffenheim - Hannover
Magonza - Stoccarda
Darmstadt - Hertha
Augusta - Schalke
Wolfsburg - Amburgo
Bor Dortmund - Eintracht
Bayern - Ingolstadt
Bayer - M'Gladbach 

*17° turno (18-12-15/14-5-16)*
Colonia - Bor Dortmund
Hannover - Bayern
Hertha - Magonza
Eintracht - Werder
Ingolstadt - Bayer
Stoccarda - Wolfsburg
M'Gladbach - Darmstadt
Schalke - Hoffenheim
Amburgo - Augusta


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2015)

cominciata la Bundesliga con l'anticipo Bayern Monaco - Amburgo (al momento sono sul 3-0 con reti di Benatia, Lewandowski e Muller)


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2015)

Il Bayern ha vinto solo 5-0 con l'Amburgo alla prima giornata


----------



## Aron (15 Agosto 2015)

Che botta di Reus.


----------



## O Animal (15 Agosto 2015)

Se penso che questo giocava nella nostra primavera...


----------



## Aron (15 Agosto 2015)

Aubameyang, così come Darmian, non manca mai di far rosicare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Che Borussia


----------



## Aron (15 Agosto 2015)

Gladbach decisamente fuori condizione. Il Borussia potrebbe vincere con sette goal.

Che accelerazione di aubameyang sul terzo goal.

Anche Gundogan e Xhaka non mancano di far rosicare pensando a Montolivo e De Jong.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Agosto 2015)

Gundogan pare sulla via del recupero al 100%. dopo un'annata difficile. 
Ovviamente ormai non lo prendi più. Magari a giugno ci avremmo potuto scommettere...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Devastante il Borussia Dortmund, e vi dirò , se si concentrano solo in campionato, ( tanto, almeno fino ai sedicesimi in europa league stanno tranquillissimi) , potranno dare molto più fastidio al Bayern rispetto agli ultimi tre campionati


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2015)

Ecco l'altro filosofo... Linea di difesa del Bayern di oggi:

Bernat - Alaba - Xabi Alonso - Lahm


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ecco l'altro filosofo... Linea di difesa del Bayern di oggi:
> 
> Bernat - Alaba - Xabi Alonso - Lahm


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ecco l'altro filosofo... Linea di difesa del Bayern di oggi:
> 
> Bernat - Alaba - Xabi Alonso - Lahm



 vabbè tanto li può metterci pure Robben , che tanto in bundes liga vincono facile lo stesso


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma non ha messo neanche un difensore centrale Guardiola


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma quando lo arrestano Guardiola? Sta stuprando letteralmente il calcio, 3-3-3-1 con 3 terzini dietro... E il Leverkusen non ha segnato manco cosi vabbè...


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2015)

Inizio monstre di Duoglas Costa comunque,molto criticato qui sul forum.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

quest'anno ahimè si retrocede facile, non vedo squadre messe peggio di noi


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quest'anno ahimè si retrocede facile, non vedo squadre messe peggio di noi



Per quale squadra tifi, io in Germania l'Amburo


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Per quale squadra tifi, io in Germania l'Amburo



I roten quelli nell'avatar


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> I roten quelli nell'avatar



E il nome della squadra qual è , sono leggermente ignorante scusa


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ecco l'altro filosofo... Linea di difesa del Bayern di oggi:
> 
> Bernat - Alaba - Xabi Alonso - Lahm


Facile con certi interpreti riuscire a vincerle lo stesso le partite. Provasse a giocare con De Sciglio Antonelli Montolivo Abate, vediamo quante ne prendi poi dal Sassuolo ...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E il nome della squadra qual è , sono leggermente ignorante scusa



Hannover 96


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hannover 96



Per me vi salvate


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2015)

La fenomenite di Pep aumenta anno dopo anno


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> La fenomenite di Pep aumenta anno dopo anno



Mi aspetto un Neuer selvaggio in difesa molto presto


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Settembre 2015)

L'Amburgo sta distruggendo il Moenchenglabach, in casa loro 3-0


----------



## O Animal (12 Settembre 2015)

Adesso vediamo il BVB di che pasta è fatto...


----------



## O Animal (12 Settembre 2015)

È sempre bello veder giocare la Juventus di Germania...

Ps: il BVB ha reagito bene..


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> È sempre bello veder giocare la Juventus di Germania...
> 
> Ps: il BVB ha reagito bene..


.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2015)

Hanno segnato Coman e Vidal. Juve sul 2-0


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Settembre 2015)

L'Amburgo forse quest'anno si salverà senza farmi venire un'infarto come lo scorso anno, dove si è salvato ai supplementari della partita di ritorno


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2015)

Mado Lewandowski 5 gol contro il Wolsfburg.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Gesù bambino, Lewandowski 5 gol in 9 minuti


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Settembre 2015)

Lewandowski dominante come non lo si vedeva da tempo  
E per mia somma gioia ha vinto pure l'Amburgo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

Bayern Monaco-Borussia Dortmund 4-1 e non è finita, che divertimento la Bundesliga


----------



## Hammer (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Bayern Monaco-Borussia Dortmund 4-1 e non è finita, che divertimento la Bundesliga



5-1 Goetze


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

il bayern deve concentrarsi sulla cempions


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> 5-1 Goetze



Appunto


----------



## cremone (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il campionato già chiuso in ottobre....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Ottobre 2015)

Dopo 10 gol nelle prime 8 partite Aubameyang resta a secco nella partita vinta comunque 0-2 dal Borussia contro il Mainz, con i gol di Reus e Mkhitaryan


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Classifica aggiornata:
> *


Il Bayern che dopo sole 9 partite ha 12 punti di vantaggio sulla 4º fa capire come la BundesLiga sia il campionato più noioso del mondo per distacco rispetto agli altri


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## Dany20 (26 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Classifica aggiornata:*


Grande rimonta del Borussia M'Gladbach.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Novembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Aubameyang è diventato la gol machine migliore di tutta la Bundes liga


----------



## cremone (1 Dicembre 2015)

Aubameyang era nostro


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

si vive alla giornata ottimo il 4-0 di sabato ma temo siano gli ultimi punti di questo girone di andata


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si vive alla giornata ottimo il 4-0 di sabato ma temo siano gli ultimi punti di questo girone di andata



Io invece finalmente vedo un buon Amburgo , e sono felice.  
Il Moencheglabach da quando si è dimesso Favre, non ha perso ancora una partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata: 
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## koti (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brutto il gol di Muller...


----------



## Baggio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Calciatore straordinario Muller, meriterebbe anche più considerazione


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Calciatore straordinario Muller, meriterebbe anche più considerazione



paga il fatto di non essere molto elegante nel giocare, è brutto da vedere però fa sempre la cosa giusta, nei movimenti senza palla per me è il più forte del mondo..


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Calciatore straordinario Muller, meriterebbe anche più considerazione



Il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi 50 anni



Sarà anche un Asshole , ma è un giocatore di un'intelligenza tattica fuori dal comune


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il giocatore più sottovalutato degli ultimi 10 anni



Sottovalutato solo dai fifamink che si trastullano sul klasiko!! e sui loro idolo Messi e Ronaldo. Muller è il giocatore offensivo più completo al mondo


----------



## Hammer (21 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sottovalutato solo dai fifamink che si trastullano sul klasiko!! e sui loro idolo Messi e Ronaldo. Muller è il giocatore offensivo più completo al mondo



Allora direi che non è così mediatico come molti altri, ad esempio Neymar. A parte questo è vero, è completissimo ed ha un'intelligenza calcistica fuori dal comune, personalmente è nella mia top 3 degli attaccanti al mondo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## Serginho (20 Marzo 2016)

vedo che l'Herta Berlino e' tornato in posizioni alte. L'ultima volta ricordo che in champions ci presero a sberle in casa loro, non riuscimmo a batterli in 2 partite


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2016)

se non altro siamo riusciti a vincerne una prima della retrocessione matematica


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2016)

*Classifica aggiornata:*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2016)

*Pareggio del Bayern in casa contro il Borussia. Che si vede costretta a rimandare la festa scudetto in Germania*


----------

